# My M3 detail



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

*BMW 330 detail*

Decided the BMW need a bit of a clean today.

Also need to test out the new pressure washer K4.

Started with a rinse down to try to loosen some of the dirt.



















Then on to the snow foam with the auto brite lance and magi foam. Been while since a snow foam. Loved it. It's a really good product in my eyes




























Then on too a de con using iron x. First time user with this. Amazing how much it bleeds



















Then it snowed again!!! After that.

Rinsed then washed using dodo juice with the 2bm

Dried with car pro towel the big green one. Soaked up a fair amount of water 

That's it for today!! Roll on tomorrow.

Will update the thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the progress of this detail


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Shame its not an M3.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your car is proper minging, it's already looking much better. Looking forward to seeing the end result.:detailer:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Shame its not an M3.


Excuse me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bowden769 said:


> Excuse me!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see why he's suspicious.

Headlights, mirrors and wings don't match the E46 M3?


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nah his is correct log book states sport lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah i have to agree. It looks like a normal e46 to me. 

Sorry if it is really a m3.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

m3?? isnt this the 2 litre ?


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Shame its not an M3.





rob267 said:


> Yeah i have to agree. It looks like a normal e46 to me.
> 
> Sorry if it is really a m3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


defo not an m3 :lol:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

No it's 3 litre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have bought it thinking its an M3, then i am afraid you have been had by the short and curlys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

So it aint a m3.
Whos been a naughty boy? Telling us it is a m3.🤔

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just testing you all lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Waiting for the awkward moment you post pictures of the rear and it has a M3 badge....!
Only teasing 

330i is a lovely engine, look forward to the results of your big clean


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

It has the M splash screen!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bowden769 said:


> Just testing you all lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Testing us about a iconic car model on a car enthusiast forum  post a picture of the rear. I want to see the M3 badge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ha ha. Brilliant. Made me laugh.
Now stop messing about and get more pics up. 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

No pics tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What ever the badge, it's a nice car all the same


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What ever the badge, it's a nice car all the same


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Bowden769 said:


> Tad harsh do u think.
> 
> You rude little man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you on a level note nice looking car has it been wrapped or is that the factory colour?


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Your welcome!!! 

No it's not wrapped nor a standard colour it been resprayed!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Definitely not an M3 :lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I was looking for the bonnet hump?!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

OMG!!! if my motor got as filthy as that i'd be in meltdown!!

M3 or not,still a decent motor though!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the OP is genuinely having a laugh with us tbh. He has referred to his car in other posts/threads previously as a 330i.

A great way to get a few comments on the thread lol. 

I might just start my m3 thread too - mines a 2litre diesel lol. At least the OP's car sounds good!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andysp said:


> OMG!!! if my motor got as filthy as that i'd be in meltdown!!!


My thoughts exactly,:doublesho how ever, the added bonus of this is, no one will try to shuffle beside it in a car park..lol

Be nice to see the final pics, and them wheels 









look like they're spewing out chocolate milkshake.lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is that just from the snow foam?


Gonz.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks much better all ready and cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Take no notice of these jealous people.

I get all sorts of comments about my Ferrari not being a 'real one'...

What do they know


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

UPDATE TIME!!!

Snow foam foamed again and re washed.




























Glass polished with AG glass polish










Tires dressed with meg endurance










Finished with a quick spritz of CG P40



















My to do list

New steering wheel 
Wheel referb 
New centre caps 
Hydro dip interior trims

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Cracking job looks great!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that's more like it. :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

that was one filthy motor! nice job


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking better, think you need some britemax twins on them tail pipes..:thumb:


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice beamer!


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

thegentleway said:


> Nice beamer!


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

